# Sports Personality of the Year 2015



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2015)

As we are coming to the end of the year the annual SPOTY happens 

So who gets your votes in the normal categories 

Team of The Year - 

Coach of the Year -

Overseas SPOTY

SPOTY - 

For me it's 

Team - GB Davis Cup ( if they win it )

Coach -  Mark Sampson

Overseas - Bolt

SPOTY - Ennis Hill


----------



## 6inchcup (Nov 1, 2015)

its all a fix now,the BEEB tell us who we can vote for,they changed the rules when a top fisher man got more votes,because he was recommend by a magazine and promoted people were deemed to be cheating,could not care less who wins,same goes for any back slapping prize giving.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			its all a fix now,the BEEB tell us who we can vote for,they changed the rules when a top fisher man got more votes,because he was recommend by a magazine and promoted people were deemed to be cheating,could not care less who wins,same goes for any back slapping prize giving.
		
Click to expand...

Well doesn't answer the question posed in the OP


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 1, 2015)

Should he go on to lift his 10th World Championship this year then I'd be looking no further than #46 for overseas award...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 1, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			Should he go on to lift his 10th World Championship this year then I'd be looking no further than #46 for overseas award...
		
Click to expand...

? Who ?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 1, 2015)

Couldn't care less,waste of time IMO.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Nov 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			? Who ?
		
Click to expand...

Valentino Rossi, MotoGP. Would be a worthy winner although I imagine Bolt will get that one (again).


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 1, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			? Who ?
		
Click to expand...

the doctor



and as for the angler ,it was Bob Nudd,,he had just won the world title for a record [at the time ] fifth time,and as anglers we all voted for him ,but he wasnt on the bbc list even though he ended up with more votes than anyone else. 
as already said ,ITS A FIX 
how else would Giggs have won it.he did nothing special that year but won ,hmmm makes you wonder .


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 1, 2015)

Blimey, there's some paranoia going on here.  I'm pretty sure it isn't a fix and the BBC just dole it out to whoever they want to and ignore the votes. Yes they come up with a shortlist, but how else are they supposed to narrow the field?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 1, 2015)

It's a personality award and NOT top sporting achievements award - I doubt I'll bother to watch it!


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 1, 2015)

I can only recollect about three winners with whom the word 'personality' would be fitting...

Botham. Cooper and Thompson...


----------



## Fish (Nov 2, 2015)

No interest in it anymore, it's lost all its appeal and credibility IMO.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 2, 2015)

Fish said:



			No interest in it anymore, it's lost all its appeal and credibility IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto after last year. 

Just give it to Hamilton now and save the beeb some money.


----------



## Grogger (Nov 2, 2015)

Probably be Mr Personality Lewis Hamilton. 

For some bizarre reason some people like him.


----------



## Scott W (Nov 2, 2015)

Nigel Owens!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Nov 2, 2015)

if it was to go to a deserving winner then CHRIS FROOME  should win it hands down.


----------



## SatchFan (Nov 2, 2015)

Overseas award - Sepp Blatter


----------



## Duckster (Nov 2, 2015)

Team of The Year: Team Sky, but think that the England cricket team will get it after the Ashes.

Coach of the Year: Absolutely no idea who to choose for this.

Overseas SPOTY: Froome (he's as British as Kevin Pietersen).  I might not like him, but fullest respect for winning the TdF twice.

SPOTY: I can see Hamilton getting it or Ennis Hill, but I don't think it's been the best of years for UK sport.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2015)

Overseas - Jose Mourinho

He's most def a personality - and he's provided us with endless entertainment this year - off the pitch.


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 2, 2015)

Lewis again thanks. Another world championship and another easy access personality.


----------



## freddielong (Nov 2, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Ditto after last year. 

Just give it to Hamilton now and save the beeb some money.
		
Click to expand...

I am sure it makes them money from the phone lines why else would it be done that way.

It's been a waste of time for so long I used to love it in the 80's 90's now I don't even watch it.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 2, 2015)

freddielong said:



*I am sure it makes them money from the phone lines why else would it be done that way.
*
It's been a waste of time for so long I used to love it in the 80's 90's now I don't even watch it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I did think about that after posting. And they flog a load of tickets. 

Maybe I should have said "save the beeb some time."


----------



## Tongo (Nov 2, 2015)

And of course it will descend even further toward farce when one of the nominations is Wayne Rooney cos he surpassed Bobby Charlton's record. Even though he's done diddly squat in the PL in 2015.


----------



## freddielong (Nov 2, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Yeah, I did think about that after posting. And they flog a load of tickets. 

Maybe I should have said "save the beeb some time."
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the sentiment anyway, complete waste of time.


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Lewis again thanks. Another world championship and another easy access personality.
		
Click to expand...

another year beating one credible opponent, best sportsman in the country lol, best personality lol lol lol lol


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2015)

...and in 4 weeks time when Andy has won the Davis Cup for GB?


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 2, 2015)

fundy said:



			another year beating one credible opponent, best sportsman in the country lol, best personality lol lol lol lol    

Click to expand...


Not a lot of British sporting success this year. It might as well go to someone who succeeded. The guy works hard and is very viable and knows how to win.


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 2, 2015)

Lewis Hamilton has a good personality? Since when?

He's an egotistical, odious little thing who realistically has one rival who clearly doesn't get the team backing he does. He's a PR team's front man and nothing else.


And as others have said, it's a totally pointless award.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 2, 2015)

It has never been an award for being, or having 'a personality', as people seem to understand the word as meaning nowadays. It's not that difficult to grasp, although the annual thread and moaning on here may prove otherwise. It has always been for sporting achievement, they just called the program sports personality years ago when it first was invented back in the 50s and the name has stuck.  

Yes the naming of it could be better to something like 'sports person of the year'.  But back in the 50s being a personality generally meant you have succeeded in your sporting endevours and were therefore 'a personality'.  It did not and has never meant you were a witty raconteur, bon viveur or someone you'd like to go for a pint with down the pub. 

The official criteria to get on the shortlist are:-  

Reflects UK sporting achievements on the national and/or international stage;
Represents the breadth and depth of UK sports, and;
 Takes into account 'impact' over and beyond the sport or sporting achievement in question.


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 2, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



Reflects UK sporting achievements on the national and/or international stage;
Represents the breadth and depth of UK sports, and;
 Takes into account 'impact' over and beyond the sport or sporting achievement in question.

Click to expand...

Well that rules out Hamilton according to at least 2 and a half of those criteria.


----------



## gmc40 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			It has never been an award for being, or having 'a personality', as people seem to understand the word as meaning nowadays. It's not that difficult to grasp, although the annual thread and moaning on here may prove otherwise. It has always been for sporting achievement, they just called the program sports personality years ago when it first was invented back in the 50s and the name has stuck.  

Yes the naming of it could be better to something like 'sports person of the year'.  But back in the 50s being a personality generally meant you have succeeded in your sporting endevours and were therefore 'a personality'.  It did not and has never meant you were a witty raconteur, bon viveur or someone you'd like to go for a pint with down the pub. 

The official criteria to get on the shortlist are:-  

Reflects UK sporting achievements on the national and/or international stage;
Represents the breadth and depth of UK sports, and;
 Takes into account 'impact' over and beyond the sport or sporting achievement in question.

Click to expand...

You may as well talk to a brick wall. The same threads crop up here and elsewhere every year. They are all 'sporting personalities' in the same way as an actor/TV presenter is a 'Television Personality'. 

It's based on who the public think has achieved the most in their respective sport for the previous year. It's not the "Who's the easiest to get along with and really nice to talk to and makes me laugh because he/she is dead funny but also is good at sports award"


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 2, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			It has never been an award for being, or having 'a personality', as people seem to understand the word as meaning nowadays. It's not that difficult to grasp, although the annual thread and moaning on here may prove otherwise. It has always been for sporting achievement, they just called the program sports personality years ago when it first was invented back in the 50s and the name has stuck.  

Yes the naming of it could be better to something like 'sports person of the year'.  But back in the 50s being a personality generally meant you have succeeded in your sporting endevours and were therefore 'a personality'.  It did not and has never meant you were a witty raconteur, bon viveur or someone you'd like to go for a pint with down the pub. 

The official criteria to get on the shortlist are:-  

Reflects UK sporting achievements on the national and/or international stage;
Represents the breadth and depth of UK sports, and;
 Takes into account 'impact' over and beyond the sport or sporting achievement in question.

Click to expand...

Andy Murray steers GB to a Davis Cup win at end of month satisfies all your criteria pretty well I'd have thought.   What more can one guy do to raise the profile of a sport in a country traditionally rather unenthusiastic about it at grass roots level.  And now that we've got to know him a bit better I think he's actually a decent, wryly amusing, down-to-earth and non-flashy unostentatious guy


----------



## Tongo (Nov 2, 2015)

gmc40 said:



			You may as well talk to a brick wall. The same threads crop up here and elsewhere every year. They are all 'sporting personalities' in the same way as an actor/TV presenter is a 'Television Personality'. 

It's based on who the public think has achieved the most in their respective sport for the previous year. It's not the "Who's the easiest to get along with and really nice to talk to and makes me laugh because he/she is dead funny but also is good at sports award"
		
Click to expand...

Explanation number 7 from Dictionary.reference.com: a famous, notable, or prominent person; celebrity.

Should put an end to all those 'he/she hasnt got a personality' comments!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 2, 2015)

I guess the thread was always going to end one way 

To be clear all I was looking for was who people think should or indeed will win the respective awards

We have had countless threads about it being "worthless or a fix or person without a personality etc etc etc or about it be a waste or not bothering to watch it etc - if they question in the OP was 

Do you think the SPOTY is worthwhile anymore then all the answers given bar a couple would be relevant ?!? 

So can people please just give answers to what's been asked in the OP and who they think will be the winners of the relevant awards that will be given out on the night


----------



## Fish (Nov 2, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Andy Murray steers GB to a Davis Cup win at end of month satisfies all your criteria pretty well I'd have thought.   What more can one guy do to raise the profile of a sport in a country traditionally rather unenthusiastic about it at grass roots level.  And now that we've got to know him a bit better I think he's actually a decent, wryly amusing, down-to-earth and non-flashy unostentatious guy
		
Click to expand...

Spoken like a true Scotsman on behalf of another Scotsman


----------



## full_throttle (Nov 2, 2015)

Team of The Year - *All Blacks*

Coach of the Year - 

Overseas SPOTY *Sonny Bill Williams*

SPOTY - *Tai Woffinden* (2x World Speedway Champion)


----------



## Junior (Nov 2, 2015)

George Digweed should win a lifetime achievement award.... http://georgedigweed.com


----------



## sev112 (Nov 2, 2015)

It's called Sports Personality because when they started it, Sports Pwrson of the year was already being awarded by another channel, so they had to have another name.

Having said that, it gives them the chance to not give it to someone successful they'd rather not, as has happened once or twice


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 2, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I guess the thread was always going to end one way 

To be clear all I was looking for was who people think should or indeed will win the respective awards

We have had countless threads about it being "worthless or a fix or person without a personality etc etc etc or about it be a waste or not bothering to watch it etc - if they question in the OP was 

Do you think the SPOTY is worthwhile anymore then all the answers given bar a couple would be relevant ?!? 

So can people please just give answers to what's been asked in the OP and who they think will be the winners of the relevant awards that will be given out on the night
		
Click to expand...

Phil this is not your forum and you don't make the rules.
It seems if it doesn't suit you everybody is wrong.

What about your thread "The best team ever" turning into only the ones Phil knows or in Phils era,get over yourself mate your like a whining women.[No disrespect ladies].


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 2, 2015)

Surely if Hamilton and Murray live outside the UK, then they can only win the over seas personality? They are over seas after all. Frome is a good call, but he is Zimbabwean.

Team, all blacks
Personality, no idea.
Coach, Chieka
Over seas, Hamilton.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2015)

Hard when the BBC tell you who you can vote for and limit it. The whole thing lost its integrity a long time ago and in my opinion too often the deserved winners in all categories never get their rewards


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			Spoken like a true Scotsman on behalf of another Scotsman 

Click to expand...

But of course . . .


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2015)

Actually - thinking about it a bit more - possibly one of our gymnasts - guy or gal.  They British gymnastic teams and individuals really have taken the next step up to World and Olympic champion level of late and someone like Claudia Fragapane is the sort of role model you need for young girls these days.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claudia_Fragapane


----------



## MegaSteve (Nov 3, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			SPOTY - *Tai Woffinden* (2x World Speedway Champion)
		
Click to expand...


:thup::thup:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 3, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Actually - thinking about it a bit more - possibly one of our gymnasts - guy or gal.  They British gymnastic teams and individuals really have taken the next step up to World and Olympic champion level of late and someone like Claudia Fragapane is the sort of role model you need for young girls these days.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claudia_Fragapane

Click to expand...

..or maybe Max Whitlock - first British male to win a gymnastics World Championship Gold - ever!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/gymnastics/34688610


----------



## JCW (Nov 3, 2015)

Team of the year Chelsea 
coach of the year , Jose M 
Biggest Laugh stock of the year Jose M and the Chelsea


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 3, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Blimey, there's some paranoia going on here.  I'm pretty sure it isn't a fix and the BBC just dole it out to whoever they want to and ignore the votes. Yes they come up with a shortlist, but how else are they supposed to narrow the field?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I would not trust the BBC to do anything with any integrity nowadays.

If it is a public vote that makes it fair......can't be bothered to watch it nowadays. Shame as it used to be a good watch.
Massive hype + Gary Earacher makes it boring in the extreme


----------



## User62651 (Nov 4, 2015)

Another one here who doesn't bother with it these days, enjoyed it in the old days when we only had 4 channels!

Have any Brits won anything of note this year in sports other than Hamilton where lets face facts it's the car as much if not more than the driver? I can't think of any standouts except Mo Farah's world champs double gold. JEH did well but heptathlon is unwatchable - no-one's interested in a generalist 7 event comp over 2 days, we only watch the last event to see who's won.

Davis Cup and Andy Murray is admirable but are the masses even interested in team tennis.

Jordan Speith should get a look in for overseas given a near grand slam but let's face it he won't.


----------



## GB72 (Nov 4, 2015)

The program used to be the Sports Review of the Year. That used to be a good watch with highlights of all the big events. Then the BBC lost their rights to all sports, they have to pay to get footage (if they are even allowed it) and the focus moved to the sporting X-factor that is the personality vote. No quality or integrity in the show now so I do not watch it. 
The BBC should to the honerable thing and hand the classic trophy over to Sky who at least can do a full review of the year and show the highlights before handing out the award.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 4, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			Another one here who doesn't bother with it these days, enjoyed it in the old days when we only had 4 channels!

Have any Brits won anything of note this year in sports other than Hamilton where lets face facts it's the car as much if not more than the driver? I can't think of any standouts except Mo Farah's world champs double gold. JEH did well but heptathlon is unwatchable - no-one's interested in a generalist 7 event comp over 2 days, we only watch the last event to see who's won.

*Davis Cup and Atndy Murray is admirable but are the masses even interested in team tennis.
*
Jordan Speith should get a look in for overseas given a near grand slam but let's face it he won't.
		
Click to expand...

If the masses aren't interested in team tennis but Murray's general success and if he helps win the Davis Cup - then that will surely be headline stuff - so the sports profile is raised and hopefully interest increased - nothing much more he can do for his sport in this country.

The same - probably much more so - applies to gymnastics.  As UK has never really done anything in gymnastics it's profile is low and the interest - well it is limited.  But the likes of Max Whitlock and Claudia Fragapane have raised it's profile - witness sell-out crowds this last week at the Glasgow Hydro for the Worlds - when UK teams did brilliantly - shows UK can be the best in the world at it - and so all these wee girls (mainly) in gymnastics clubs maybe decide to keep going past the age of 11/12yrs old (when it seems many stop) and boys will take it up.   And they have world leading UK star gymnasts to look to follow and emulate.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 4, 2015)

GB72 said:



*The program used to be the Sports Review of the Year. That used to be a good watch with highlights of all the big events. Then the BBC lost their rights to all sports, they have to pay to get footage (if they are even allowed it) and the focus moved to the sporting X-factor that is the personality vote.* No quality or integrity in the show now so I do not watch it. 
The BBC should to the honerable thing and hand the classic trophy over to Sky who at least can do a full review of the year and show the highlights before handing out the award.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. A very salient point.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 4, 2015)

GB72 said:



			The program used to be the Sports Review of the Year. That used to be a good watch with highlights of all the big events. Then the BBC lost their rights to all sports, they have to pay to get footage (if they are even allowed it) and the focus moved to the sporting X-factor that is the personality vote. No quality or integrity in the show now so I do not watch it. 
The BBC should to the honerable thing and hand the classic trophy over to Sky who at least can do a full review of the year and show the highlights before handing out the award.
		
Click to expand...

You make a very good argument and it's certainly diluted from even the shows of the late 90's into the 00's. Shame given the history associated with the trophy and show in its original format but perhaps the time is right. Whether it'll happen is another discussion


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 5, 2015)

40 posts and no one has mentioned any golfers?

Spieth, or preferably Day, ought to be in with a shout for overseas.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 5, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			40 posts and no one has mentioned any golfers?

Spieth, or preferably Day, ought to be in with a shout for overseas.
		
Click to expand...

Cos we know they haven't got much chance of winning! Overseas will most likely be Novak Djokovic. The beeb hasn't shunned tennis yet like it has golf.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 5, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Cos we know they haven't got much chance of winning! Overseas will most likely be Novak Djokovic. The beeb hasn't shunned tennis yet like it has golf.
		
Click to expand...

It's not the BBC shunning - remember McGinley won Coach of the Year last year and the Ryder Cup has won the team of the year a number of times 

Plenty golfers have been in the Top ten that go to a public vote ( Clarke , Westwood , McIlroy , Donald ) - so the golfers have been picked by the panel and journos - the public haven't voted for them - it's the public not the BBC that stops a golfer winning


----------



## Tongo (Nov 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's not the BBC shunning - remember McGinley won Coach of the Year last year and the Ryder Cup has won the team of the year a number of times 

Plenty golfers have been in the Top ten that go to a public vote ( Clarke , Westwood , McIlroy , Donald ) - so the golfers have been picked by the panel and journos - the public haven't voted for them - it's the public not the BBC that stops a golfer winning
		
Click to expand...

The shunning of golf was in reference to the beeb's decision regarding the Open next year. 

In all truth though, can you honestly see Spieth being awarded Overseas Personality? An award that isn't decided by the public.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 5, 2015)

Tongo said:



			The shunning of golf was in reference to the beeb's decision regarding the Open next year. 

In all truth though, can you honestly see Spieth being awarded Overseas Personality? An award that isn't decided by the public.
		
Click to expand...


Well the BBC and the Open is a worn out debate now and people will always have differing views - have to remember that golf is still a minority sport.

Yes i can see Spieth being in the running for overseas award - along with Bolt and Djkovic - all three worthy winners.


----------



## User62651 (Nov 5, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			40 posts and no one has mentioned any golfers?

Spieth, or preferably Day, ought to be in with a shout for overseas.
		
Click to expand...

I said Speith for overseas in post 48


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 5, 2015)

backwoodsman said:



			40 posts and no one has mentioned any golfers?

Spieth, or preferably Day, ought to be in with a shout for overseas.
		
Click to expand...

We are golfers, no one likes us, we don't care....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2015)

The problem for me lies in the fact that we get the shortlist but it then seems to vary how hard each one is pushed by the BBC publicity machine. You may get the "preferred choices eg Hamilton" popping up on The One Show and other programmes but a lesser name will get less air time. All seems very suited to pushing the voting public into certain directions


----------



## Imurg (Nov 5, 2015)

Apart from Hamilton, who has basically won a 3 horse race, and Murray, who had help, there's not much else going on for the popular British sports this year.
OK we won the Ashes but have been dire everywhere else, Football's been distinctly average as has the Rugby.
Mainstream sports have had a quiet year - its a shoe-in for Lewis so they may as well just give him the trophy and save us all a bit of cash.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 5, 2015)

Michael Owen,if only for his electric personality.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2015)

Dan Carter has won the Overseas Award


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2015)

Disagree with revealing the results ahead of the night (BBC - not LP)


----------



## Tongo (Dec 19, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Disagree with revealing the results ahead of the night (BBC - not LP)
		
Click to expand...

Another example of the beeb getting it wrong.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 20, 2015)

I have decided not to watch this tonight, first time since we had a telly so must be over 55 years.

Slept through most of last years totally over hyped event.
Likened it to the Eurovision Song contest.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 20, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Apart from Hamilton, who has basically won a 3 horse race, and Murray, who had help, there's not much else going on for the popular British sports this year.
OK we won the Ashes but have been dire everywhere else, Football's been distinctly average as has the Rugby.
Mainstream sports have had a quiet year - its a shoe-in for Lewis so they may as well just give him the trophy and save us all a bit of cash.
		
Click to expand...

The rugby may have been average in Englandshire but it has been fantastic where I live.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 20, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Andy Murray steers GB to a Davis Cup win at end of month satisfies all your criteria pretty well I'd have thought.   What more can one guy do to raise the profile of a sport in a country traditionally rather unenthusiastic about it at grass roots level.  And now that we've got to know him a bit better I think he's actually a decent, wryly amusing, down-to-earth and non-flashy unostentatious guy
		
Click to expand...

And so it came to pass.  Got to be Andy - no contest IMO


----------



## Tongo (Dec 20, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I have decided not to watch this tonight, first time since we had a telly so must be over 55 years.

Slept through most of last years totally over hyped event.
Likened it to the Eurovision Song contest.
		
Click to expand...

Hasnt been the same for me since they started flogging tickets. There was a prestige about the event seeing all those sports stars on their own. You had to have done something special to get in and the lack of the public made it different to other awards ceremonies like the Brits. Now its just another money making exercise.


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 20, 2015)

Totally agree, I'll read about it in the paper tomorrow.


----------



## Fish (Dec 20, 2015)

arnieboy said:



			Totally agree, I'll read about it in the paper tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Why wait till then, it will be disected on here and argued in full.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 20, 2015)

Fish said:



			Why wait till then, it will be disected on here and argued in full.
		
Click to expand...

........ and then we'll get told what our opinion is!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Hasnt been the same for me since they started flogging tickets. There was a prestige about the event seeing all those sports stars on their own. You had to have done something special to get in and the lack of the public made it different to other awards ceremonies like the Brits. Now its just another money making exercise.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Over hyped and a money making exercise for the Beeb. Giving it a wide berth and watching stuff I've got on catch up


----------



## fenwayrich (Dec 20, 2015)

I suggest that anybody who actually enjoys this dreadful programme does not understand the true nature of sport.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

What an inspirational young man Bailey - wonderful , truly wonderful


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

fenwayrich said:



			I suggest that anybody who actually enjoys this dreadful programme does not understand the true nature of sport.
		
Click to expand...

Umm why is that ?

It's just an awards ceremony with the winner voted by the public ?!


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 20, 2015)

Would make more sense if the short list was selected by the public. IMHO obviously


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

Fully deserved award for AP McCoy :whoo:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm why is that ?

It's just an awards ceremony with the winner voted by the public ?!
		
Click to expand...

Because it's just like Strictly/X-Factor and the rest, nothing more than a popularity contest


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Because it's just like Strictly/X-Factor and the rest, nothing more than a popularity contest
		
Click to expand...

And ? How does that make someone not know the true nature of sport ?

And the winner every year isn't far from being a deserved winner bar the odd year. 

I can't understand such hate and anger over an awards show 

One especially that has just see such an inspirational young boy that won the Helen Rollasen award - that young boy will treasure that award for life


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Because it's just like Strictly/X-Factor and the rest, nothing more than a popularity contest
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. The has been a number of winners that have one and you think "really" especially when you see the others. This year seems a very fallow crop and Hamilton will win at a canter


----------



## Fish (Dec 20, 2015)

Old Skier said:



			Would make more sense if the short list was selected by the public. IMHO obviously
		
Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			Because it's just like Strictly/X-Factor and the rest, nothing more than a popularity contest
		
Click to expand...

&#128077; I agree, whilst the short list is served up by the Beeb I have absolutely no interest in it, it's force fed to us and like sheep only the gullible follow it, IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And ? How does that make someone not know the true nature of sport ?

And the winner every year isn't far from being a deserved winner bar the odd year. 

I can't understand such hate and anger over an awards show 

One especially that has just see such an inspirational young boy that won the Helen Rollasen award - that young boy will treasure that award for life
		
Click to expand...

Were did I say I hated it or was full of anger!! 
If an odd year year is flawed then so are the rest by definition.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

Amazing young man

http://m.bbc.co.uk/sport/sports-personality/35129597


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Were did I say I hated it or was full of anger!! 
If an odd year year is flawed then so are the rest by definition.
		
Click to expand...

The hate comment was in regards the general feeling towards the program as opposed to you in particular 

No the rest don't become flawed just because the public may vote someone that might not be the best sports person that year once or twice 

Beyond Giggs the rest of the winners you could say were fully deserved.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Were did I say I hated it or was full of anger!! 
If an odd year year is flawed then so are the rest by definition.
		
Click to expand...

It use to be a must see event. It's now a watered down pale imitation of what it was set up to embrace. Even the actual review of the year is mostly made up of filler as BBC doesn't have the rights to show the action, which is an indication of where BBC sport is and how this is merely serving as a cash cow for the corporation. Flawed years, is a flawed process. Once is too many but it has happened more than that


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The hate comment was in regards the general feeling towards the program as opposed to you in particular 

No the rest don't become flawed just because the public may vote someone that might not be the best sports person that year once or twice 

Beyond Giggs the rest of the winners you could say were fully deserved.
		
Click to expand...

You can argue every year is flawed if you don't agree with the result, helped by the fact you do better if your sport is on the BBC.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			You can argue every year is flawed if you don't agree with the result, helped by the fact you do better if your sport is on the BBC.
		
Click to expand...

You do better if the sport is on BBC ?!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 20, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Indeed. The has been a number of winners that have one and you think "really" especially when you see the others. This year seems a very fallow crop and Hamilton will win at a canter
		
Click to expand...

Murray will win easily


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You do better if the sport is on BBC ?!
		
Click to expand...

How much sport does BBC actually show year on year, not withstanding the olympics. Given the amount of sport transmitted annually, their live coverage must be very small as a percentage these days and so by having your sport (F1) in the public consciousness makes a difference. For my money Froome deserves it this year. Doubt it'll happen


----------



## chrisd (Dec 20, 2015)

It's a lot of rollocks - the BBC barely show any live tv and it is a "personality" award and not for the best sports person.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

chrisd said:



			It's a lot of rollocks - the BBC barely show any live tv and it is a "personality" award and not for the best sports person.
		
Click to expand...

It is for the best sports person of the year - always has been


----------



## chrisd (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It is for the best sports person of the year - always has been
		
Click to expand...

Phil, the clue is in the title!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Phil, the clue is in the title!
		
Click to expand...

From the description of the award 

*The winner is the sportsperson, judged by a public vote, to have achieved the most that year. *

It was only called "Personality" because I understand ITV already had a "Sports person of the year award"


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It is for the best sports person of the year - always has been
		
Click to expand...

No it isn't. Its for the one most hyped and voted for by the public


----------



## richy (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			From the description of the award 

*The winner is the sportsperson, judged by a public vote, to have achieved the most that year. *

It was only called "Personality" because I understand ITV already had a "Sports person of the year award"
		
Click to expand...

Tyson Fury then?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You do better if the sport is on BBC ?!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, read last years thread when Rory didn't win, this year were talking Hamilton or Murray...........


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

richy said:



			Tyson Fury then?
		
Click to expand...

If that's what the public vote 

Certainly plenty that have achieved a lot this year


----------



## Fish (Dec 20, 2015)

chrisd said:



			It's a lot of rollocks - the BBC barely show any live tv and it is a "personality" award and not for the best sports person.
		
Click to expand...

How the hell is Murray a favourite then, he's got the personality of a damp squid &#128563;

Whilst a short list is produced it's flawed IMO, it no onger has any credibility IMO as far as the main stream winners are concerned.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			From the description of the award 

*The winner is the sportsperson, judged by a public vote, to have achieved the most that year. *

It was only called "Personality" because I understand ITV already had a "Sports person of the year award"
		
Click to expand...

It say " personality " and I've not heard anyone on the programme tell people of the voting criteria you've posted here


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Yep, read last years thread when Rory didn't win, this year were talking Hamilton or Murray...........
		
Click to expand...

Last year Rory won the Open whilst it was on the BBC - most of the F1 is on sky ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

chrisd said:



			It say " personality " and I've not heard anyone on the programme tell people of the voting criteria you've posted here
		
Click to expand...

All they need to do is look on the BBC website


----------



## fenwayrich (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Umm why is that ?

It's just an awards ceremony with the winner voted by the public ?!
		
Click to expand...

The true nature of sport, at any level, is the playing of it, the artist and the artisan, the winning and losing, not the 'look at me aren't I great?' celebration afterwards.

Just my view, one which of course you are perfectly entitled to have disagreed with. Your opinion is certainly no less valid than mine.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 20, 2015)

The production of this embarrassment just is another reason for why Sky Sports walk all over the BBC in every aspect of sports these days.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All they need to do is look on the BBC website
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm sure that the millions who vote will all do that, and change their vote if they were voting on personality instead of actual achievement :smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

Micheal O Neill - Coach of the Year , that's great


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 20, 2015)

It'll be won by Hamilton purly on basis that many f1 fans are obsessives are about their sport and can't see beyond it whilst the rest of us may have a wide variety of sporting interests and so our votes get spread around the other candidates. And so in a sport where there only a handful of possible champions its Hamilton's turn as he's got the best car and was the better of himself and his team mate. Fair enough.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Well I'm sure that the millions who vote will all do that, and change their vote if they were voting on personality instead of actual achievement :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I would expect most to understand that they are voting on who has achieved the most throughout the year - as they have done every year. Hence why when they highlighted every contenders they showed what they "achieved" - throughout the year as opposed to their personality.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Micheal O Neill - Coach of the Year , that's great
		
Click to expand...

Aye well done to that man and Norn Oirlan


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

fenwayrich said:



			The true nature of sport, at any level, is the playing of it, the artist and the artisan, the winning and losing, not the 'look at me aren't I great?' celebration afterwards.

Just my view, one which of course you are perfectly entitled to have disagreed with. Your opinion is certainly no less valid than mine.
		
Click to expand...

I guess that would be your viewpoint on any award ceremony ?


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 20, 2015)

We all know what happens when you let the public choose the winner[just like strictly last night] not always the right one is chosen.

A lot goes on personality as well.

Its not the show it was but its always on in my house.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2015)

Another thread that seems in danger of going around in a continuous circle and so after this I'm done. Personally for me the programme and the concept these days is flawed, based largely on the lack of BBC sport and and their lack of willingness to invest (Open golf etc). Nothing more than X Factor for sport and nothing more than a way of making money through the voting system for the BBC and a popularity contest and not a review of the sporting year (how can it be without any coverage to show)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would expect most to understand that they are voting on who has achieved the most throughout the year - as they have done every year. Hence why when they highlighted every contenders they showed what they "achieved" - throughout the year as opposed to their personality.
		
Click to expand...

In an ideal world yes, it's not, the beeb have limited the choice so if you want to vote it has to be one of them and imo some will get votes because they're nice or they're lovely or just to annoy others, sometimes some of the general public are like that.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would expect most to understand that they are voting on who has achieved the most throughout the year - as they have done every year. Hence why when they highlighted every contenders they showed what they "achieved" - throughout the year as opposed to their personality.
		
Click to expand...

Phil your talking so much crap its unbelievable you really are an argumentive person.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

Well done the Davis Cup team of the year - fully deserved.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would expect most to understand that they are voting on who has achieved the most throughout the year - as they have done every year. Hence why when they highlighted every contenders they showed what they "achieved" - throughout the year as opposed to their personality.
		
Click to expand...

We're talking about people who vote fore Strictly, Get me out of here, X factor, Labour, UKIP etc etc - you can't know what their criteria is!

Also Roy Hodgson should be "Coach of the year" !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Phil your talking so much crap its unbelievable you really are an argumentive person.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but which part of that post is "crap" or are you just once again looking to post continual digs at me, pretty much non stop from you over the last month now, if you have no interest in what I post then ignore it. Getting bored of it now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

chrisd said:



			We're talking about people who vote fore Strictly, Get me out of here, X factor, Labour, UKIP etc etc - you can't know what their criteria is!

Also Roy Hodgson should be "Coach of the year" !
		
Click to expand...

X Factor ?! UKIP ?  

What the heck ?!


----------



## chrisd (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			X Factor ?! UKIP ?  

What the heck ?!
		
Click to expand...

Anyone can vote is my point and the award is called a "personality" award but you are suggesting that people know it's really for the best sportsperson of the year - I'm just pointing out that various types of people pick the phone up to vote and YOU don't have a skoobie doo the basis of their choice!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

3rd - Jessica Ennis Hill
2nd - Kevin Sinfield


Winner - Andy Murray - well done Murray , a deserved winner


----------



## Fish (Dec 20, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Phil your talking so much crap its unbelievable you really are an argumentive person.
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 20, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It'll be won by Hamilton purly on basis that many f1 fans are obsessives are about their sport and can't see beyond it whilst the rest of us may have a wide variety of sporting interests and so our votes get spread around the other candidates. And so in a sport where there only a handful of possible champions its Hamilton's turn as he's got the best car and was the better of himself and his team mate. Fair enough.
		
Click to expand...

And the winner of the worst prediction of the year goes to .......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2015)

Wasn't going to comment but Murray and personality...really. As one dimensional as Woods and what has he won individually. Thought the Davis Cup was a team event, granted one we'd never have won. Still can't see how this ranks above the actual achievements of some of the others. Sinfield second. Again what has he achieved a sporting individual and greater than Froome (as one example)


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 20, 2015)

So the people who vote know sport do they?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

Full list of winners 

Young Personality -Ellie Downie
Coach of Year - Micheal O Neill
Team of the Year - Davis Cup 
Helen Rollasen - Bailey Matthews
Sports Personality of the Year - Andy Murray


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			So the people who vote know sport do they?
		
Click to expand...

Interesting question!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 20, 2015)

chrisd said:



			We're talking about people who vote fore Strictly, Get me out of here, X factor, Labour, UKIP etc etc - you can't know what their criteria is!

Also Roy Hodgson should be "Coach of the year" !
		
Click to expand...

Think they are called the British public. That also voted in the tory party.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 20, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			So the people who vote know sport do they?
		
Click to expand...

........... or personality?


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			As we are coming to the end of the year the annual SPOTY happens 

So who gets your votes in the normal categories 

Team of The Year - 

Coach of the Year -

Overseas SPOTY

SPOTY - 

For me it's 

Team - GB Davis Cup ( if they win it )

Coach -  Mark Sampson

Overseas - Bolt

SPOTY - Ennis Hill
		
Click to expand...




Pathetic Shark said:



			And the winner of the worst prediction of the year goes to .......   

Click to expand...


:thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 20, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			So the people who vote know sport do they?
		
Click to expand...

As much as those who vote in the general election know politics.


----------



## Fish (Dec 20, 2015)

I don't get it anymore, individuals being selected and winning who only achieved anything during the year from being within a team,they didn't win anything as an individual that I'm aware of and so couldn't have won without the rest of the contribution of the team, so yes, they should be voted for a team award, but individuals from WITHIN a team shouldn't be, IMO.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 20, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Think they are called the British public. That also voted in the tory party.
		
Click to expand...

That was my point exactly


----------



## KenL (Dec 20, 2015)

...but AM was a huge part of the team and richly deserved the award IMO.  Glad that Hamilton and the boxer did not come close.

The year Ryan Giggs won it was a strange one for me.


----------



## Tiger man (Dec 20, 2015)

Fish said:



			I don't get it anymore, individuals being selected and winning who only achieved anything during the year from being within a team,they didn't win anything as an individual that I'm aware of and so couldn't have won without the rest of the contribution of the team, so yes, they should be voted for a team award, but individuals from WITHIN a team shouldn't be, IMO.
		
Click to expand...

So you believe the likes of Botham, Redgrave, Wilkinson and Beckham did not deserve their wins?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 20, 2015)

Fish said:



			I don't get it anymore, individuals being selected and winning who only achieved anything during the year from being within a team,they didn't win anything as an individual that I'm aware of and so couldn't have won without the rest of the contribution of the team, so yes, they should be voted for a team award, but individuals from WITHIN a team shouldn't be, IMO.
		
Click to expand...

So Messi should never win any individual awards?


----------



## Tiger man (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would expect most to understand that they are voting on who has achieved the most throughout the year - as they have done every year. Hence why when they highlighted every contenders they showed what they "achieved" - throughout the year as opposed to their personality.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with you here Phil, if it was personality then the likes of Jimmy Bullard would have won it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2015)

Tiger man said:



			Totally agree with you here Phil, if it was personality then the likes of Jimmy Bullard would have won it
		
Click to expand...

Only if Bullard made the list the BBC let us vote on&#128515;


----------



## chrisd (Dec 20, 2015)

I voted for Bullard anyway!


----------



## richy (Dec 20, 2015)

Why did Murray accept the award? He doesn't even want to be British.


----------



## KenL (Dec 20, 2015)

Total nonsense.  When has he said he didn't want to be British?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I voted for Bullard anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Who gave you permission to think for yourself&#128515;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2015)

KenL said:



			Total nonsense.  When has he said he didn't want to be British?
		
Click to expand...


Would that be when he wanted anyone but England to win a football tournament?  Or when he supported the Yes vote for Scottish independence?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 20, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			Who gave you permission to think for yourself&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Well, I just grabbed the opportunity while Phil seemed to be away on a tea break, but I'm sorry for breaking forum rules


----------



## richy (Dec 20, 2015)

KenL said:



			Total nonsense.  When has he said he didn't want to be British?
		
Click to expand...




Blue in Munich said:



			Would that be when he wanted anyone but England to win a football tournament?  Or when he supported the Yes vote for Scottish independence?
		
Click to expand...

The latter


----------



## richy (Dec 20, 2015)

Who's Kevin sinfield?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

Well Done Andy Murray - he was phenomenal during the Davis Cup run , without him we wouldn't have won 

He is a deserved winner but wouldn't have been my choice.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)

richy said:



			Who's Kevin sinfield?
		
Click to expand...

Prob one the best Rugby League players that has played the game - led his team to the treble this year.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2015)

richy said:



			Who's Kevin sinfield?
		
Click to expand...

Captain of the Leeds Rhino's, actually thought their coach Brian McDermott had a shout at Coach of the Year, they won the Triple this year and were outstanding.


----------



## KenL (Dec 20, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Would that be when he wanted anyone but England to win a football tournament?  Or when he supported the Yes vote for Scottish independence?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he would have had a vote.  England is not the UK, and although I don't go along with it, for many Scots, wanting England to lose is "banter".
He was clearly elated and emotional when winning at the Olympics and for GB in the Davis Cup.


----------



## richy (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well Done Andy Murray - he was phenomenal during the Davis Cup run , without him we wouldn't have won 

He is a deserved winner but wouldn't have been my choice.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think he reads this forum mate. You're best off sending him a text or something


----------



## One Planer (Dec 20, 2015)

richy said:



			Who's Kevin sinfield?
		
Click to expand...

Egg chaser.

Bloody good one too!


----------



## Tiger man (Dec 20, 2015)

richy said:



			Who's Kevin sinfield?
		
Click to expand...

An absolute whopper of a man who was dropped early in the season for being past it. Jamie Peocock would have been a better shout from the Leeds team


----------



## richy (Dec 20, 2015)

One Planer said:



			Egg chaser.

Bloody good one too! 

Click to expand...




Tiger man said:



			An absolute whopper of a man who was dropped early in the season for being past it. Jamie Peocock would have been a better shout from the Leeds team
		
Click to expand...

Which is it?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2015)

richy said:



			I don't think he reads this forum mate. You're best off sending him a text or something
		
Click to expand...

&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Tiger man (Dec 20, 2015)

richy said:



			Which is it?
		
Click to expand...

Probably One Planers as I am a biased Cas fan


----------



## john0 (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm glad Andy Murray has won himself a personality at last, hopefully he might go on to use it!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 20, 2015)

One Planer said:



			Egg chaser.

Bloody good one too! 

Click to expand...




Tiger man said:



			An absolute whopper of a man who was dropped early in the season for being past it. Jamie Peocock would have been a better shout from the Leeds team
		
Click to expand...




richy said:



			Which is it?
		
Click to expand...




Tiger man said:



			Probably One Planers as I am a biased Cas fan
		
Click to expand...

Much as it pains me as a Wigan fan, you'd have to go with One Planer's assessment.


----------



## Tiger man (Dec 20, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Much as it pains me as a Wigan fan, you'd have to go with One Planer's assessment.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully a few more RL players will be recognised in future, but like you say it's tough to stomach it being a Loiner!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 20, 2015)

Fish said:



			I don't get it anymore, individuals being selected and winning who only achieved anything during the year from being within a team,they didn't win anything as an individual that I'm aware of and so couldn't have won without the rest of the contribution of the team, so yes, they should be voted for a team award, but individuals from WITHIN a team shouldn't be, IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a big follower of tennis so don't really know what Murray has won this year but he is up to #2 in the world rankings so he must have done something right?


----------



## ruff-driver (Dec 20, 2015)

Murray ecstatic over latest title


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## KenL (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



View attachment 17960

Click to expand...

A clear winner:thup:


----------



## Tiger (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm guessing most of you didn't watch the Davis Cup then. GB won 12 points (matches) across four fixtures to take the title. Murray played in 11 of those matches and was unbeaten throughout to help us win a tournament we've not won for the best part of 80 years.

I'm not a League fan so can't comment on Sinfield but felt Farah had a better year than Ennis-Hill having done something no athlete has ever done before. Based on my knowledge of the sports in question I'd have had Murray,  Froome and Farah but the latter two are probably deemed less British than Murray...


----------



## larmen (Dec 20, 2015)

It's also more recent and people are still talking about it.

Froome, Farrah, Rutherford, ... were happening in summer. The boxer disqualified himself.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 21, 2015)

Of those in the pot...
The most deserving bloke won it...

End of...


Not so sure about some of the other awards...


----------



## Tongo (Dec 21, 2015)

Well a fairly obvious winner but no arguments after his consistently stunning performances in the Davis Cup.


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 21, 2015)

I would have had Farah personally.
Rutherford's achievement is massive too, isn't he currently Olympic, European, Commonwealth and World champion all at the same time?  Mega.

I'm not even an athletics fan, but those two stand out to me, and they were no where near in the vote.

Murray benefited from the Davis cup being just recently.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 21, 2015)

It really makes me laugh. Andy Murray is the best tennis player that these shores have ever seen and it's clearly not good enough that he's world number 2 and the major part of the reason we've won the Davis Cup - he is an absolutely awesome sportsperson but because he comes over dull and without a personality he is criticised - are the public so fickle that his inability to shine on camera detract from his ability in his sport?


----------



## Tongo (Dec 21, 2015)

chrisd said:



			It really makes me laugh. Andy Murray is the best tennis player that these shores have ever seen and it's clearly not good enough that he's world number 2 and the major part of the reason we've won the Davis Cup - he is an absolutely awesome sportsperson but because he comes over dull and without a personality he is criticised - *are the public so fickle *that his inability to shine on camera detract from his ability in his sport?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 21, 2015)

Personality definition here seems to go both ways. 

Our deserving winner this year has had special sporting achievements, deserving recognition along with those who supported him, competed with in team events and drove him in individual events.

The award is a public vote, every single voter has their own definition of personality, as with everything democratic we all only get one vote.

Personally I see this award as something that should go to someone who has proven outstanding behaviour on and off their field/court etc of play, being both a role model and a sports star. They must engage with and  motivate the public while delivering something world class in their sport.

Personality here to me means someone standing above the rest, to lead, to demonstrate, to inspire. Not the best sense of humor, nor winning it all in emotionless conquering. They must balance all traits, acumulating as a role model for all, transcending their sport, transcending all sport.

Our deserving winner this year ticks many boxes, many indeed. To tick them all is near impossible  well it is in these modern times with such depth in talent world wide.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 21, 2015)

Stuey01 said:



			I would have had Farah personally.
Rutherford's achievement is massive too, isn't he currently Olympic, European, Commonwealth and World champion all at the same time?  Mega.

I'm not even an athletics fan, but those two stand out to me, and they were no where near in the vote.

Murray benefited from the Davis cup being just recently.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think Farrah resonates with the public that much.  I think the fact he wasn't born here and doesn't live here helps, plus there's all his coaches drugs stuff (which I think Froome suffers from as well). 

I agree his sporting achievements are immense. But whilst it is not overt racism by the public, I suspect if he was a bloke born in Sheffield and who lived in the UK then he would get a lot closer, possibly even win it.  Again Rutherford's achievements are superb as well.  But long jumping can't really compete with other more high profile sports and I'm not sure how many of the British public would have actually seen Rutherford win anything on TV. Which is why golfers will always struggle.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 21, 2015)

Well knock me down with a feather.  Well done Andy and the Davis Cup team.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm another one who has never heard of the guy who finished second.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 21, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I'm another one who has never heard of the guy who finished second.
		
Click to expand...

I've certainly heard of Kevin Sinfield and well aware that he's a star of UK and world rugby league - and a fantastically successful captain.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 21, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I'm another one who has never heard of the guy who finished second.
		
Click to expand...

I admire him greatly, despite playing for the wrong team 

we no not harbour any hatred to our opposition in RL, only respect. The highest level of respect being a monster tackle or a wee scuffle.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 21, 2015)

Rutherford I'd the best in the world and always drivers on the big stage. The trouble is 'all' he did in 2015 was become World Champion. The other titles were accrued over a four year period. Impressive but not achievements in this year. 

Good shout on the drug talk acting as distractions for Farah and Froome :thup:


----------



## gmc40 (Dec 21, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Anyone can vote is my point and the award is called a "personality" award but you are suggesting that people know it's really for the best sportsperson of the year - I'm just pointing out that various types of people pick the phone up to vote and YOU don't have a skoobie doo the basis of their choice!
		
Click to expand...

Read the comments earlier in the thread. "Personality" is the description of the candidates, not the criteria. How many times does this have to be said? 

It's based on who the public feel has achieved the most in their respective sports. If that makes the usual moaners on here feel like it's turned into an X factor type popularity contest then so be it. They are all worthy candidates in my opinion and dependant on each persons viewpoint they may agree or disagree with the winner. The only one it could be argued maybe shouldn't have won was Giggs but even for that year the was a reason why he was on the list. Just a shame that a short while later we all found out he wasn't as squeaky clean as we'd been led to believe. 

Well done Andy Murray and also to the others shortlisted. All worthy!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 21, 2015)

It's also to me, those telling us how wonderful Murray is and what a guy, his talent, his ability and his oustanding performances in the Davis Cup, it's the system that's wrong, look on this thread, a few people have asked who the guy in 2nd is, that to me says more than anything, he is a bloke at the top of his sport and is not known, how many other sportsman are at the top of their respective sport and are not known and could be deserving winners.
It's not an open contest, it's between those the BBC decide should be on the list, if it was open would Murray of won? Probably he's had a great year, it's also about timing, see the point about Rutherford.
Being our No1 Tennis player and No2 in the world Murray will probably make next years list as well.
If you're going to have this competition then take it out of the publics hands and get a panel worthy of selecting our Top sportsman.
Let's be honest some of the public do vote based purely on their favourite, regardless of the year they've had.


----------



## Duckster (Dec 21, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			It's also to me, those telling us how wonderful Murray is and what a guy, his talent, his ability and his oustanding performances in the Davis Cup, it's the system that's wrong, look on this thread, a few people have asked who the guy in 2nd is, that to me says more than anything, he is a bloke at the top of his sport and is not known, how many other sportsman are at the top of their respective sport and are not known and could be deserving winners.
It's not an open contest, it's between those the BBC decide should be on the list, if it was open would Murray of won? Probably he's had a great year, it's also about timing, see the point about Rutherford.
Being our No1 Tennis player and No2 in the world Murray will probably make next years list as well.
If you're going to have this competition then take it out of the publics hands and get a panel worthy of selecting our Top sportsman.
Let's be honest some of the public do vote based purely on their favourite, regardless of the year they've had.
		
Click to expand...

He obviously is known by a lot of people considering he came 2nd.  Aren't the finalist picked by a panel, and that's when it becomes the public vote.

It's horses for courses.  You could stand the entire England cricket squad in front of me and I might get one or two.  You could stand the majority of Rugby League lads in front of me and there might only be one or two I couldn't name.

Rutherford is a great athlete and has done a great job but, let's be honest here, he does the long jump.  It's like gymnastics and swimming, you get overshadowed by the more popular sports.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 21, 2015)

Duckster said:



			He obviously is known by a lot of people considering he came 2nd.  Aren't the finalist picked by a panel, and that's when it becomes the public vote.

It's horses for courses.  You could stand the entire England cricket squad in front of me and I might get one or two.  You could stand the majority of Rugby League lads in front of me and there might only be one or two I couldn't name.

Rutherford is a great athlete and has done a great job but, let's be honest here, he does the long jump.  It's like gymnastics and swimming, you get overshadowed by the more popular sports.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, and it's your last 2 words that cause the issue to me, Popular and Sport, they mean different things to different people.&#128515;


----------



## Ethan (Dec 21, 2015)

These things are often influenced by certain supporter groups mobilising their vote, using social media and the like to make sure they vote for someone to raise the profile of the game. Well done to the rugby league fans who did so. I wouldn't recognise that guy Sinfield if he came in and say down on my living room sofa. With his team kit on. 

Murray was the obvious choice, and he seems to be developing a personality of sorts.


----------



## MendieGK (Dec 21, 2015)

Duckster said:



			You could stand the majority of Rugby League lads in front of me and there might only be one or two I couldn't name.
		
Click to expand...

This is most likely to do with Geographical location as well though. Being a southerner, i've never been exposed to Rugby League with the exception of the odd game in the background on the TV when nothing is on. Obviously its considerably more popular further north.


----------



## Duckster (Dec 21, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			This is most likely to do with Geographical location as well though. Being a southerner, i've never been exposed to Rugby League with the exception of the odd game in the background on the TV when nothing is on. Obviously its considerably more popular further north.
		
Click to expand...

When you go to school and college in Wigan you learn about Rugby.  Even during break times at our school you played touch rugby, not football.

It is always going to be the more popular sports that get the public's vote, but I'm glad Sinfield got 2nd.  I was really surprised to hear that he's the first League man to even be nominated!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 21, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			It's also to me, those telling us how wonderful Murray is and what a guy, his talent, his ability and his oustanding performances in the Davis Cup, it's the system that's wrong, look on this thread, a few people have asked who the guy in 2nd is, that to me says more than anything, he is a bloke at the top of his sport and is not known, how many other sportsman are at the top of their respective sport and are not known and could be deserving winners.
It's not an open contest, it's between those the BBC decide should be on the list, if it was open would Murray of won? Probably he's had a great year, it's also about timing, see the point about Rutherford.
Being our No1 Tennis player and No2 in the world Murray will probably make next years list as well.
If you're going to have this competition then take it out of the publics hands and get a panel worthy of selecting our Top sportsman.
Let's be honest some of the public do vote based purely on their favourite, regardless of the year they've had.
		
Click to expand...

But there is a danger that if you go down the panel route to pick the winner then it will just turn into another of those awards where the voting process is not transparent.  Nothing wrong with those awards, but there are plenty of them about and SPOTY would lose it's USP so to speak.  And therefore would not get the public attention it does, As no matter how much people may not like who the public votes for, the process is transparent and people feel they have a say in the process. 

As for how decides who is on the list then that is not just decided by the BBC, representatives from national newspapers and past winners also are part of the panel. In fact this year there were more non BBC people on the panel than BBC people. 

[TABLE="class: sp-story-body__table, width: 564"]
[TR]
[TH]Sports Personality shortlisting panel[/TH]
[/TR]
[TR="bgcolor: #F5F5F5"]
[TD]*Representatives from BBC Sport: Barbara Slater (director, BBC Sport), Philip Bernie (head of TV Sport) and Carl Doran (executive editor, BBC Sports Personality of the Year). Representative from BBC TV Sport: Jermaine Jenas. Pan-sports broadcaster/journalist: Hazel Irvine.*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*National newspapers: Tim Hallissey (the Times), Ian Prior (the Guardian) and Cliff Hayes (the Sun)*[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]*Former nominees of an award: Baroness Tanni Grey-Thompson, Maggie Alphonsi and Dame Mary Peters. UK sports industry: Baroness Sue Campbell*[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
You could also argue that if it became completely open, i.e. no shortlist, then it would become even more based on the power of social media and bloc voting by certain fan bases.  The way it works now each shortlisted candidate is given a chance to show what they have done so you can make a semi-informed view on the best person. If that all went away then it could end up very fragmented with joke candidates getting votes and the such like.  Agree the present way is not perfect, but it's the best way to do it IMHO.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			It's also to me, those telling us how wonderful Murray is and what a guy, his talent, his ability and his oustanding performances in the Davis Cup, it's the system that's wrong, look on this thread, a few people have asked who the guy in 2nd is, that to me says more than anything, he is a bloke at the top of his sport and is not known, how many other sportsman are at the top of their respective sport and are not known and could be deserving winners.
It's not an open contest, it's between those the BBC decide should be on the list, if it was open would Murray of won? Probably he's had a great year, it's also about timing, see the point about Rutherford.
Being our No1 Tennis player and No2 in the world Murray will probably make next years list as well.
If you're going to have this competition then take it out of the publics hands and get a panel worthy of selecting our Top sportsman.
Let's be honest some of the public do vote based purely on their favourite, regardless of the year they've had.
		
Click to expand...

It's not just the BBC who decide who is on the short list

And you have to have some sort of shortlist


----------



## Tongo (Dec 21, 2015)

Too many people expecting a perfect scenario where it simply isn't possible.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 21, 2015)

For once I'm in full agreement with the top 3.. 

Murray is one of the best all-round athletes in the World. He leads from the front, isn't afraid to speak his mind and doesn't let some of the petty bickering get to him.. 

Sinfield is one of the most successful English RL players in modern times. I understand that it's a minority sport, but the sheer physicality of the modern RL player is hard to understand if you've never played the game.. It's just unfortunate that some previous RL players have never had the recognition. Ellery Hanley, Shaun Edwards, Lee Crooks, George Fairbairn.. The list goes on..

Jess Ennis-Hill has returned from a lengthy lay off and risen straight back to the top of her sport. The sheer dedication and willpower, coupled with her appearing to be genuine person means that she had to be considered..

Honourable mentions to Lizzie Armitstead and Chris Froome who have had fantastic seasons but have probably been tarnished by the poor image of their chosen sport...


----------



## fundy (Dec 21, 2015)

for all those moaning about the shortlist, who did you want to vote for that wasnt on it?


----------



## Tongo (Dec 21, 2015)

fundy said:



			for all those moaning about the shortlist, who did you want to vote for that wasnt on it?
		
Click to expand...

Joe Root was a fairly glaring omission.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2015)

I think Root is the one person I think should have been on the list


----------



## Fish (Dec 21, 2015)

fundy said:



			for all those moaning about the shortlist, who did you want to vote for that wasnt on it?
		
Click to expand...

Tai Woffinden


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			Tai Woffinden
		
Click to expand...

Yep, he'd of got my vote instead of Sinfield.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 21, 2015)

Good to see a few other speedway fans out there...

And, whatsmore Woffie actually does have a personality :thup:...


----------



## User62651 (Dec 21, 2015)

Lots of people couldn't get through to vote which was a shame but turns out Murray was well clear in the voting so wouldn't have affected result, Fury was 4th which shows people rate what he did, even if he says some stupid things for attention, I don't blame him for trying to make hay while the sun shines - any press, good or bad, is better than no press and he's trying to get noticed for Â£Â£Â£. 
Whole thing is quite strange in this day and age, seems a throwback to when there was only 3 channels on tv, but fair play to Beeb and Northern Ireland, they put on a good show imo. I don't think anyone really cares who wins, its just a chance to review the year in sport and I think they do that quite well, its not interrupted with adverts so gives a solid 2 hours. Tennis and rugby league don't do much for me but I respect what those individuals have achieved, Ennis Hill is an odd one, I think her celebrity and 'face of 2012' did it for her this time, nothing to do with hepathlon which is dull to watch, people dont have the attention span or interest to watch 7 events over 2 days live with all the sitting about that goes on in the field events. They just like to see the 800m as the last event and see her win overall.
Froome and Farah's were the best and toughest achievements for me in the year but both don't have much charisma really and perhaps aren't seen as British as some of the others, which is a shame given they're both multiple winners. Both have had to defend alleged association with PEDs of course which doesn't help.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 21, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			Lots of people couldn't get through to vote which was a shame but turns out Murray was well clear in the voting so wouldn't have affected result, Fury was 4th which shows people rate what he did, even if he says some stupid things for attention, I don't blame him for trying to make hay while the sun shines - any press, good or bad, is better than no press and he's trying to get noticed for Â£Â£Â£. 
Whole thing is quite strange in this day and age, seems a throwback to when there was only 3 channels on tv, but fair play to Beeb and Northern Ireland, they put on a good show imo. I don't think anyone really cares who wins, its just a chance to review the year in sport and I think they do that quite well, its not interrupted with adverts so gives a solid 2 hours. Tennis and rugby league don't do much for me but I respect what those individuals have achieved, Ennis Hill is an odd one, I think her celebrity and 'face of 2012' did it for her this time, nothing to do with hepathlon which is dull to watch, people dont have the attention span or interest to watch 7 events over 2 days live with all the sitting about that goes on in the field events. They just like to see the 800m as the last event and see her win overall.
Froome and Farah's were the best and toughest achievements for me in the year but both don't have much charisma really and perhaps aren't seen as British as some of the others, which is a shame given they're both multiple winners. Both have had to defend alleged association with PEDs of course which doesn't help.
		
Click to expand...

So apart from Murray, it was a popular celebrity competition then. Plus going on the way people have purposely voted against the main contender in shows like X-Factor etc it wouldn't surprise me if it was this mentality that got Fury some votesðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## hovis (Dec 21, 2015)

How can a person void of a personality win "sports personality " of the year.   As much as a knob fury is, at least he doesn't make you fall asleep in your shredded wheat


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 21, 2015)

I suspect, for the vast majority, Jess has a closer association with Santander rather than her sport...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 21, 2015)

hovis said:



			How can a person void of a personality win "sports personality " of the year.   As much as a knob fury is, at least he doesn't make you fall asleep in your shredded wheat
		
Click to expand...

It is nothing to do with an individuals 'personality' with that naming being a historical quirk as sports 'person' of the year had already been nabbed.  As far as I am aware SPotY has never been about 'personality' per se and I am a bit baffled why some folk seem to think that it is or should be.  Maybe it's just a handy thing to hang a gripe from.

Besides - as far as the winner is concerned - loads of actual personality there IMO (and my Mrs thinks also - and she's English btw - as if that might matter - except that she knows what we are like  )


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 21, 2015)

Unless you've seen a sports person on QoS you won't really know if they have 'personality'...

One persons idea of 'personality' is another's idea of being a 'tool'...


----------



## Dan2501 (Dec 21, 2015)

Pretty awesome to see the McGregor KO feature on one of the highlights packages. Not often that the BBC show MMA, so nice to see it feature on the biggest BBC Sport show of the year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2015)

hovis said:



			How can a person void of a personality win "sports personality " of the year.   As much as a knob fury is, at least he doesn't make you fall asleep in your shredded wheat
		
Click to expand...

Because the award is more about the persons achievements in the sporting world


----------



## richy (Dec 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because the award is more about the persons achievements in the sporting world
		
Click to expand...

Is it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2015)

richy said:



			Is it?
		
Click to expand...

Yep

*The winner is the sportsperson, judged by a public vote, to have achieved the most that year.*

Straight from the description


----------



## richy (Dec 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep

*The winner is the sportsperson, judged by a public vote, to have achieved the most that year.*

Straight from the description
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mid-read your post I quoted. I agree it should be about what they've achieved in their chosen field. The personality part is misleading


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 21, 2015)

richy said:



			Sorry mid-read your post I quoted. I agree it should be about what they've achieved in their chosen field. The personality part is misleading
		
Click to expand...

I think or would hope that after 50 plus years the public understand and realise it's about sporting achievements as opposed to being about their personality


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 21, 2015)

For me Andy was the deserved winner. Although it mentions personality in the title we all know it's about sporting achievement first and foremost. I like the fact that Andy doesn't know how to work the camera and that he's shy and uncomfortable being interviewed. I love his passion and commitment and it's clear how much his sport and the award means to him. He's a grafter who's making the most of his talent whilst being a quiet, modest, family man - sounds good to me.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Dec 21, 2015)

AmandaJR said:



			For me Andy was the deserved winner. Although it mentions personality in the title we all know it's about sporting achievement first and foremost. I like the fact that Andy doesn't know how to work the camera and that he's shy and uncomfortable being interviewed. I love his passion and commitment and it's clear how much his sport and the award means to him. He's a grafter who's making the most of his talent whilst being a quiet, modest, family man - sounds good to me.
		
Click to expand...

+1 :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I think or would hope that after 50 plus years the public understand and realise it's about sporting achievements as opposed to being about their personality
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Phil, will have to disagree on this one, I'd like to think your post is correct but the cynic in me says it's more a popularity contest than a true sport only contest.
I do however agree Murray was a deserved winner, even if I voted for Sinfield.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 21, 2015)

Suspect SPOTY won't be with us for much longer...

F1 has been handed over to C4, so guessing, sport hasn't got much of a future on the Beeb...
Bit of footie and maybe some Olympic coverage and that's it...

Thank you Messrs Murdoch/Gove


----------



## Tongo (Dec 21, 2015)

A question for all those who either couldnt be bothered to read the half a dozen explanations about personality or are just plain ignorant: Do you honestly think the beeb would stage a lavish ceremony and drag all those sports stars to wherever they are staging the event just to decide who has the best personality? Really? Honestly? In this day and age do you honestly think a public body would be so blatantly crass as to waste money on such an event?


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 21, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Honestly? In this day and age do you honestly think a public body would be so blatantly crass as to waste money on such an event?
		
Click to expand...

Im not sure if this is tounge in cheek or not but just incase, only a public body would waste money like that.


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 21, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			Ennis Hill is an odd one, I think her celebrity and 'face of 2012' did it for her this time, nothing to do with hepathlon which is dull to watch, people dont have the attention span or interest to watch 7 events over 2 days live with all the sitting about that goes on in the field events. They just like to see the 800m as the last event and see her win overall.
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit harsh on Jessica Ennis Hill - nothing to do with her so called "Celebrity and face of 2012" at all.

Coming back from recently having a baby and then to get in shape to compete in the 7 events of the Heptathlon, and win, is a fantastic achievement. And, "Dull to watch - people not having the attention span", you're 'avin a larf! what are we, kids watching? It's riveting TV and a great competition to watch - if you understand Athletics.


----------



## User62651 (Dec 23, 2015)

Do understand athletics and competed albeit only at club level as a youth. I am a fan of the sport but are you really telling me if JEH was not a 'pin up' female athlete she would've got 3rd in SPOTY 2015? Why not Rutherford or Farah (who did better than Hill with 2 golds in much more competitive fields and tougher endurance events)? 
Athletics fans have 50 odd events to follow/watch and heptahlon is not one many would prioritise imo. She's a jack of all trades, master of none, perhaps 100m hurdles apart.


----------



## richy (Dec 23, 2015)

I don't really care about this award and who wins it. It carries absolutely no prestige in my eyes. 

What I will say though is nearly everybody knows what the heavyweight championship of the world is whether you're a boxing fan or not. It's one of the greatest achievements in sport. 

I'll bet a lot of people haven't even heard of the Davis cup never mind relate it to tennis.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

richy said:



			I don't really care about this award and who wins it. It carries absolutely no prestige in my eyes. 

What I will say though is nearly everybody knows what the heavyweight championship of the world is whether you're a boxing fan or not. It's one of the greatest achievements in sport. 

I'll bet a lot of people haven't even heard of the Davis cup never mind relate it to tennis.
		
Click to expand...

I bet you a bit way off the mark there 

Bet the appeal of Heavyweight World Champion has dramatically reduced in recent decades since the domination of two boxers - nearly everyone ?! Sorry but I don't believe that's anywhere near the truth and greatest achievements in sport ?! Maybe just about in boxing but sport ?!


----------



## richy (Dec 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I bet you a bit way off the mark there 

Bet the appeal of Heavyweight World Champion has dramatically reduced in recent decades since the domination of two boxers - nearly everyone ?! Sorry but I don't believe that's anywhere near the truth and greatest achievements in sport ?! Maybe just about in boxing but sport ?!
		
Click to expand...

I said one of. And yes it still is. 

What actually is the Davis cup?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

richy said:



			I said one of. And yes it still is. 

What actually is the Davis cup?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry not for me especially when you can have 4 champions due to the splits of different governing bodies and people can be given the belt without even fighting. All diluted now

And the Davis Cup is the main team comp in Tennis well over a hundred years old now as comp.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 23, 2015)

richy said:



			What actually is the Davis cup?
		
Click to expand...


About the hugest bit of silverware you'd ever clap your eyes on...


----------



## richy (Dec 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry not for me especially when you can have 4 champions due to the splits of different governing bodies and people can be given the belt without even fighting. All diluted now

And the Davis Cup is the main team comp in Tennis well over a hundred years old now as comp.
		
Click to expand...

It isn't diluted. 

Fury beat the man that no one could beat and the dominant force in the heavyweight division. The lineal champion. The man EVERYONE viewed as THE champ. He did this against massive odds. 

If you surveyed a number of random people I bet more would know what the HW title was and that it means more in the sporting world.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

richy said:



			It isn't diluted. 

Fury beat the man that no one could beat and the dominant force in the heavyweight division. The lineal champion. The man EVERYONE viewed as THE champ. He did this against massive odds. 

If you surveyed a number of random people I bet more would know what the HW title was and that it means more in the sporting world.
		
Click to expand...

But there is two champs and he has had to give away a belt 

Fury did well beating an old man on his downward turn in his career 

And still isn't the undisputed because there is another champ 

It's meaning IMO has massively reduced over the years and the whole multiple belts are a bit of a joke 

What Fury did isn't any higher an achievement than the other world champs in the list - in fact prob below them all because they all beat everyone in their field and they are the only World Champ as opposed to one of two or even three or possibly 4


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 23, 2015)

richy said:



			It isn't diluted. 

Fury beat the man that no one could beat and the dominant force in the heavyweight division. The lineal champion. The man EVERYONE viewed as THE champ. He did this against massive odds. 

If you surveyed a number of random people I bet more would know what the HW title was and that it means more in the sporting world.
		
Click to expand...


Sadly, seemingly most folk [these days] are aware of boxers because they are unable to keep what comes out of their gobs under control... Power of the media to stir up interest in a sport flagging for interest...


----------



## richy (Dec 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But there is two champs and he has had to give away a belt 

Fury did well beating an old man on his downward turn in his career 

And still isn't the undisputed because there is another champ 

It's meaning IMO has massively reduced over the years and the whole multiple belts are a bit of a joke 

What Fury did isn't any higher an achievement than the other world champs in the list - in fact prob below them all because they all beat everyone in their field and they are the only World Champ as opposed to one of two or even three or possibly 4
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha he didn't GIVE his belt away. He was stripped becau.......

You know what you're right. As always. 

I knew it was a mistake debating with you but I was stupid enough to try. You honestly suck the life out of every thread at times


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

richy said:



			Hahaha he didn't GIVE his belt away. He was stripped becau.......

You know what you're right. As always. 

I knew it was a mistake debating with you but I was stupid enough to try. You honestly suck the life out of every thread at times
		
Click to expand...

So let me get this right - when you don't like what someones has responded with an opinion that's different to yours you throw your toys out and stamp your feet with accusations ?!

You said it's one of the greatest achievements in sports 

Where as I don't believe it is because of the reasons given - are my reasons not valid then ?


----------



## Fish (Dec 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But there is two champs and he has had to give away a belt 

*Fury did well beating an old man on his downward turn in his career *

And still isn't the undisputed because there is another champ 

It's meaning IMO has massively reduced over the years and the whole multiple belts are a bit of a joke 

What Fury did isn't any higher an achievement than the other world champs in the list - in fact prob below them all because they all beat everyone in their field and they are the only World Champ as opposed to one of two or even three or possibly 4
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I'm not a fan of Fury, and that can be said of a lot of people, but to demean his accomplishment in that fight like that is, well :rofl:



richy said:



			Hahaha he didn't GIVE his belt away. He was stripped becau.......

You know what you're right. As always. 

I knew it was a mistake debating with you but I was stupid enough to try. *You honestly suck the life out of every thread at times *

Click to expand...

:thup:

not sure about "at times though"


----------



## Tiger man (Dec 23, 2015)

richy said:



			Hahaha he didn't GIVE his belt away. He was stripped becau.......

You know what you're right. As always. 

I knew it was a mistake debating with you but I was stupid enough to try. You honestly suck the life out of every thread at times
		
Click to expand...

Yes but if Phil was not here everybody would miss him, keeps the place interesting most the time.


----------



## Fish (Dec 23, 2015)

Tiger man said:



			Yes but if Phil was not here everybody would miss him, keeps the place interesting most the time.
		
Click to expand...

I've known much better pantomime villains :smirk:


----------



## Tiger man (Dec 23, 2015)

Fish said:



			I've known much better pantomime villains :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Oh no you haven't. .


----------



## Kellfire (Dec 23, 2015)

Phil nailed it this time. Klitchko was slow and ponderous; he was ripe for the taking.


----------



## user2010 (Dec 23, 2015)

If it was a toss up between watching the Davis Cup Final or a fight to decide who would be Undisputed Heavyweight World Champion at Boxing,


What would you watch.........? Boxing for me, every time!:thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 23, 2015)

I'd turn both off and read a book.

SPOY stopped being interesting a long time ago. Boxing is so fragmented now, pay per view has taken it away from most of the public so most no longer care about boxers and how they progress. So different from the 70's and 80's but those days will never come back. Tennis just doesn't do it for me. Great team effort by Murray, a genuinely world class player but I just find the sport dull.


----------



## user2010 (Dec 23, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd turn both off and read a book.
		
Click to expand...



Excellent just what we need, another Phil-a-like, I said "IF" not "MUST" or "HAD TO"


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 23, 2015)

Tennis for me every time. I was at Loftus Road to see Barry McGuigan beat Pedroza in 1985 but the multitude of titles now available at every weight has just lost my interest. A world champion is anything but - unless they hold them all.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

Tennis every day of the week 

Would watch some boxing weights but not heavyweight


----------



## richy (Dec 23, 2015)

Kellfire said:



			Phil nailed it this time. Klitchko was slow and ponderous; he was ripe for the taking.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute rubbish. He was made to look poor. No one said he was too old before the fight. He keeps himself in top shape all year round. He was beaten by the better man on the night.


----------



## richy (Dec 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So let me get this right - when you don't like what someones has responded with an opinion that's different to yours you throw your toys out and stamp your feet with accusations ?!

You said it's one of the greatest achievements in sports 

Where as I don't believe it is because of the reasons given - are my reasons not valid then ?
		
Click to expand...

Your reasons are your reasons. I don't agree with them. 

Like I said. If you randomly asked a person on the street they'd recognise the HW championship more and think it was the better achievement. 

As for throwing my toys out the pram. Mega mega LOLZ at that coming from you


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

richy said:



			Your reasons are your reasons. I don't agree with them. 

Like I said. If you randomly asked a person on the street they'd recognise the HW championship more and think it was the better achievement. 

As for throwing my toys out the pram. Mega mega LOLZ at that coming from you
		
Click to expand...

"IF" though - it's all pure guess work though isn't it 

Even now Fury is disappearing into the background until he opens his mouth again 

The Davis Cup will be recognised by more in this country now - because we won it and the achievement appears to be rated higher hence why Murray won and Fury wasn't even in the Top 3 

For ages people did respect the Heavyweighg Divsion but IMO it became a non event for most , I have no idea which Klitchsko is which and which one Fury fought because IMO over the last decade it's disappeared as a contest because of their dominance and the amount of different champions there can be 

Boxing overall IMO appeal goes up and down and in recent years it's been down and going down - I don't believe it grabs casual viewers only the hardcore fans and that's because PPV fights trying to bleed money


----------



## richy (Dec 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			"IF" though - it's all pure guess work though isn't it 

Even now Fury is disappearing into the background until he opens his mouth again 

The Davis Cup will be recognised by more in this country now - because we won it and the achievement appears to be rated higher hence why Murray won and Fury wasn't even in the Top 3 

For ages people did respect the Heavyweighg Divsion but IMO it became a non event for most , I have no idea which Klitchsko is which and which one Fury fought because IMO over the last decade it's disappeared as a contest because of their dominance and the amount of different champions there can be 

Boxing overall IMO appeal goes up and down and in recent years it's been down and going down - I don't believe it grabs casual viewers only the hardcore fans and that's because PPV fights trying to bleed money
		
Click to expand...

I agree on the PPV comment. They should be for super fights that can't be made otherwise, not an aim for a fighter. 

Fury actually finished 4th, which wasn't too bad. I didn't even know who 2nd was as I'd never heard of him. Like I said the SPOTY is a total worthless award. A bit like the 'take a break soap hunk of the year' award.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 23, 2015)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Excellent just what we need, another Phil-a-like, I said "IF" not "MUST" or "HAD TO"
		
Click to expand...


Well that has just ruined my Christmas. Okay then, tennis but I would be reading my book under the table. I think the lighter weights at boxing can be interesting but the heavyweight division is just so slow and ponderous that I don't find it interesting.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

richy said:



			I agree on the PPV comment. They should be for super fights that can't be made otherwise, not an aim for a fighter. 

Fury actually finished 4th, which wasn't too bad. I didn't even know who 2nd was as I'd never heard of him. Like I said the SPOTY is a total worthless award. A bit like the 'take a break soap hunk of the year' award.
		
Click to expand...

Would it had been worthless of Fury had won ?

It's an award voted by the public 

The sportsman and women don't see it as worthless as you could see by their appearances at the event itself - that to me suggest it's not worthless and something they would be proud to win


----------



## user2010 (Dec 23, 2015)

But the BBC turned into a cringe-fest yet again......the male gymnast doing a routine on a piano, ffs? puh-leese. Nonsense.


----------



## richy (Dec 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would it had been worthless of Fury had won ?

It's an award voted by the public 

The sportsman and women don't see it as worthless as you could see by their appearances at the event itself - that to me suggest it's not worthless and something they would be proud to win
		
Click to expand...

Yes it would've been in my eyes. Always thought it was. Zara Phillips 'won' it for gods sake.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 23, 2015)

richy said:



			Yes it would've been in my eyes. Always thought it was. Zara Phillips 'won' it for gods sake.
		
Click to expand...

in Zaras defence she did actually win something that year ,unlike when Giggs won ,he had a mediocre season and just because he was retiring all the man u fans voted for him .that was to my mind the biggest cock up they made ,they have done it since as well,when hamilton won .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

richy said:



			Yes it would've been in my eyes. Always thought it was. Zara Phillips 'won' it for gods sake.
		
Click to expand...

And ? She was world and European eventing champion for that year. Only three people had previously achieved that


----------



## Imurg (Dec 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And ? She was world and European eventing champion for that year. Only three people had previously achieved that
		
Click to expand...

So on that basis, shouldn't Mo have walked it..?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

Imurg said:



			So on that basis, shouldn't Mo have walked it..?
		
Click to expand...

IMO he should off - he is the person i voted for


----------



## Imurg (Dec 23, 2015)

I know AM won it and was a popular (obviously)choice, but, in my view, he didn't actually win much.
Yes, he was part of the Davis Cup team ,a huge part, but tennis is, normally, a solo or doubles sport.
As a solo player he didn't win a Grand Slam, so he's not really achieved this year.
But people like Hamilton, Fury, Rutherford, Mo etc have achieved in their normal discipline, they've become World Champions and, as a result, deserve it more.
That's why SPOTY is a waste of time, money and effort. Although the voting criteria is laid down as who has achieved most, in my view its become nothing more than a popularity vote.

Can it now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

Murray was instrumental in a team enabling them to win a trophy the team hadn't won for a long time 

It was a stand out performance within a team environment - I believe he was unbeaten throughout in singles and doubles. On top of winning multiple singles titles and reaching grand slam finals.

I don't agree with him winning it but his achievement this year is still pretty special 

Whilst I agree on the popularity aspect - it's been that way for a while now and the winner has on the whole achieved within the sporting environment. 

It seems it's an award ceremony appreciated by the people who matter - the sports stars themselves and can't see it being caned for a very long time.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 23, 2015)

Can I just say one thing.  Every bleeding vote the public is given is in partly a popularity vote. General elections, SPOTY, Strictly, X Factor, I'm A Celebrity, The Brits etc etc etc.  There will always be an element of how likable and popular someone is which will influence how many votes they get, in addition to the specific skill or task they are supposed to be being assessed on. Be it dancing, politics or eating monkey testicles. Or whatever they hell they get up to on the X Factor.  I don't know, never watched it.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Dec 23, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			Can I just say one thing.  Every bleeding vote the public is given is in partly a popularity vote. General elections, SPOTY, Strictly, X Factor, I'm A Celebrity, The Brits etc etc etc.  There will always be an element of how likable and popular someone is which will influence how many votes they get, in addition to the specific skill or task they are supposed to be being assessed on. Be it dancing, politics or eating monkey testicles. Or whatever they hell they get up to on the X Factor.  I don't know, never watched it.
		
Click to expand...


your post gives me an idea .
can we have a vote on who is our favorite poster on the forum .


----------



## richy (Dec 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And ? She was world and European eventing champion for that year. Only three people had previously achieved that
		
Click to expand...

You honestly think the majority of the public voted for her? And don't say "yes, she won didn't she".


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 23, 2015)

The poacher said:



			your post gives me an idea .
can we have a vote on who is our favorite poster on the forum .

Click to expand...


Already been done...

Snelly came out the winner :thup:...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

richy said:



			You honestly think the majority of the public voted for her? And don't say "yes, she won didn't she".
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying they didn't and faked the vote to give her the award - despite it being a public vote ?


----------



## richy (Dec 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you saying they didn't and faked the vote to give her the award - despite it being a public vote ?
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't but now you mentioned it.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And ? She was world and European eventing champion for that year. Only three people had previously achieved that
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, have you heard of Scott Brash ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Out of interest, have you heard of Scott Brash ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes what about him ?


----------



## Fish (Dec 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes what about him ?
		
Click to expand...

What without Googling him? 

Had you heard of Wolfie who I mentioned earlier in the thread?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 23, 2015)

Just wondering.


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 23, 2015)

maxfli65 said:



			Do understand athletics and competed albeit only at club level as a youth. I am a fan of the sport but are you really telling me if JEH was not a 'pin up' female athlete she would've got 3rd in SPOTY 2015? Why not Rutherford or Farah (who did better than Hill with 2 golds in much more competitive fields and tougher endurance events)? 
Athletics fans have 50 odd events to follow/watch and heptahlon is not one many would prioritise imo. She's a jack of all trades, master of none, perhaps 100m hurdles apart.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, so you've competed and understand Athletics - you didn't mention what in.

I did too, in the Army, in the 800 metres. And I know how hard it is whilst training for the event - all those endless reps when you're completely knackered.The hurdles aside, all the other events are not so physically demanding but it's still a great achievement for JEH to be the best in the world at.

I actually think that Mo Farah should have won or at least 2nd ahead of JEH. To achieve what Mo has in the 5 & 10.000 metres is a truly superhuman effort. I don't think that people realise just what it takes to be the best in the world at distance running.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 24, 2015)

Golfmmad said:



			Ok, so you've competed and understand Athletics - you didn't mention what in.

I did too, in the Army, in the 800 metres. And I know how hard it is whilst training for the event - all those endless reps when you're completely knackered.The hurdles aside, all the other events are not so physically demanding but it's still a great achievement for JEH to be the best in the world at.

I actually think that Mo Farah should have won or at least 2nd ahead of JEH. To achieve what Mo has in the 5 & 10.000 metres is a truly superhuman effort. I don't think that people realise just what it takes to be the best in the world at distance running.
		
Click to expand...

I agree and think Farah's achievements were the stand out ones of a fairly mediocre year. Murray did a fantastic job to help win the Davis Cup and the team were rightly recognised, but I didn't think he deserved to win the overall prize.


----------

